# What is it?



## Crickett

I'm really bored today so I decided to start a new guessing game. Anyone can participate. All you have to do is take a photo of something up close or at an odd angle & then post it on here for everyone to guess what it is. This is just a fun guessing game no prizes will be awarded for guessing correctly. Clues will be given upon request. I hope everyone will participate. I'll go first.


----------



## Smokey

Watermelon


----------



## KDarsey

chicken


----------



## coolbreezeroho

The cheese on a toasted cheese samwich ........mmmmm...


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Watermelon



You are right. 

Dangit! I should've made it a little more difficult. Oh well. Bet you can't guess the next one I post. Give me a little while to come up with something.


----------



## Crickett

coolbreezeroho said:


> The cheese on a toasted cheese samwich ........mmmmm...



Good guess but since when does cheese have seeds?


----------



## coolbreezeroho

My cheese  samwich has little air pockets when I pull it apart to let it cool ......I can see the steam rising  from your pic ...You sure thats not a toasted cheese samwich ....


----------



## Crickett

coolbreezeroho said:


> My cheese  samwich has little air pockets when I pull it apart to let it cool ......I can see the steam rising  from your pic ...You sure thats not a toasted cheese samwich ....




Nope it's watermelon.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Smokey said:


> Watermelon



That Smokey is sometimes one SMART cowboy other times well he's just a smart alec


Great idea Cricket


----------



## Smokey

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That Smokey is sometimes one SMART cowboy other times well he's just a smart alec
> 
> 
> Great idea Cricket



I resemble that remark


----------



## Crickett

Ok Smokey see if you can figure this one out.


----------



## Junior77

front grill to a jeep???


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Ok Smokey see if you can figure this one out.



I was busy posting a long winded tyrade on another thread so I didnt know you were testing me again.  I believe you already have a winner.


----------



## Crickett

Junior77 said:


> front grill to a jeep???



You are right. 

Man I thought I might've had y'all stumped on that one. Oh well. I guess it's back to work to find something else.


----------



## wvdawg

*hey crickett - here's one for you . . .*

guess . . .


----------



## DRB1313

You had me, Cool pic too.


----------



## quinn

wvdawg said:


> guess . . .



Knife on a camo shirt


----------



## wvdawg

quinn said:


> Knife on a camo shirt



you got it!    (on a pillow)


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> guess . . .



Way to go quinn. I was stumped on that one. 

Good shot wvdawg.


----------



## Crickett

Here's another easy one.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

White bread of a cheese samwich .......   ...........


----------



## wvdawg

Cheese samich dropped on the floor by Coolbreezeroho???


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Two second rule does apply ........


----------



## Twodollarpistol

coolbreezeroho said:


> White bread of a cheese samwich .......   ...........



I detect a pattern here


----------



## Crickett

coolbreezeroho said:


> White bread of a cheese samwich .......   ...........



 You are right!


----------



## Crickett

Ok one more.


----------



## secondseason

Rachett Strap?


----------



## Browtine

secondseason said:


> Rachett Strap?



Yeah, or a winch on a boat trailer?


----------



## Crickett

secondseason said:


> Rachett Strap?



Close but no.



Browtine said:


> Yeah, or a winch on a boat trailer?



You are right. It's the winch on the front of my husbands duck huntin' boat.


----------



## Smokey

Okay, heres another what is it.


----------



## DRB1313

Smokey said:


> Okay, heres another what is it.



That's your first post of a photo taken with the new toy and it's
flat out awesome!


----------



## DRB1313

Oh! and I know what it is too


----------



## irocz2u

spers


----------



## Crickett

irocz2u said:


> spurs



That's my guess too.


----------



## Smokey

irocz2u said:


> spers





Crickett said:


> That's my guess too.



Well technically it is the Rowel which is part of the spur


----------



## Smokey

DRB1313 said:


> That's your first post of a photo taken with the new toy and it's
> flat out awesome!



Yep it was indeed.
That thing is trying its best to out smart me


----------



## Browtine

DRB1313 said:


> That's your first post of a photo taken with the new toy and it's
> flat out awesome!



Ok, I'm a gear junky... what's the new toy Smokey? Maybe I missed reading about the new toy in another thread somewhere while I was on vacation?


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Ok, I'm a gear junky... what's the new toy Smokey? Maybe I missed reading about the new toy in another thread somewhere while I was on vacation?



Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens



Congrats on the new lens.


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens



Great lens. That's the only piece of glass I kept when I sold my 1D and "L" glass to get a motorcycle... Man was that a mistake. I had fun, but it was a flash in the pan compared to how long I would have enjoyed that camera and lenses...


----------



## Crickett

Here's y'all a new one to guess.


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Here's y'all a new one to guess.



Can't quite put my finger on it.
Kinda looks like some kind of shifting mechanisim of some sort....like to engauge a blade on a lawnmower or gear shifter on a 4-wheeler


----------



## Psychohillbilly

tiller handle


----------



## Psychohillbilly

makes the duck boat go vroooooom


----------



## goob

handle on a cam tripod/mount?


----------



## Crickett

Psychohillbilly said:


> makes the duck boat go vroooooom



LOL We have a winner!


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Can't quite put my finger on it.
> Kinda looks like some kind of shifting mechanisim of some sort....like to engauge a blade on a lawnmower or gear shifter on a 4-wheeler





goob said:


> handle on a cam tripod/mount?



Those are some good guesses. If my husband didn't have the boat I wouldn't have a clue what it was if I was the one guessing.


----------



## Smokey

Psychohillbilly said:


> makes the duck boat go vroooooom





Crickett said:


> LOL We have a winner!



 I almost said it was some kind of throttle


----------



## Browtine

Ok, what's this... and be specific.


----------



## DRB1313

That there is a ball joint from a 1936 creepy critter.


----------



## Crickett

I have no clue but if it is what DRB thinks it is PLEASE don't post the picture up.


----------



## drippin' rock

Spider leg.


----------



## Browtine

Sorry Crickett... I hate 'em too. Had to be done though. Gotta show "what it is". I will post the rest of the shots I took of them in another thread so you don't have to see 'em all. 

It's the left, third from the front hip joint of a Long Legs... Drippin' Rock got it. DRB only missed the year model.


----------



## Crickett

Dangit Chris I said Please.


Oh well I forgive you this time but don't do it again or I'll J/K I didn't even look at it. I figured you would post it so I just scrolled to the bottom & clicked on post reply. I did read what you wrote above the picture I just skipped over the picture. 



So here's y'all a new one & no it ain't a spider or any part of one.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Basket ball.........If I'm right do I get a cheese samwich .....


----------



## goob

b'ball or football


----------



## Seth carter

whats this


----------



## Crickett

coolbreezeroho said:


> Basket ball.........If I'm right do I get a cheese samwich .....



No cheese sammich for you


----------



## Crickett

goob said:


> b'ball or football



You got it right on the second guess. It is my sons little football.


----------



## Crickett

Seth carter said:


> whats this




It's a handle on something. I have no idea what though.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

.That was going to be my next guess...Is it fair to guess two at a time ....


----------



## Crickett

coolbreezeroho said:


> .That was going to be my next guess...Is it fair to guess two at a time ....




Yes in this case I think it's fair.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

I could taste that cheese samwich....................


----------



## Smokey

Another to add to the guess list.


----------



## DRB1313

Looks like your cats eyeball!!!


----------



## Smokey

DRB1313 said:


> Looks like your cats eyeball!!!



Yep, too easy I know but as of late I'm just too dang lazy to try for a good'n.


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Yep, too easy I know but as of late I'm just too dang lazy to try for a good'n.



That's a cool picture Smokey.


----------



## Browtine

Ok, another one...


----------



## wvdawg

strawberry


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> strawberry



Nope... guess again.


----------



## Browtine

Seth carter said:


> whats this



Plastic trash can lid/handle?


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ok, another one...


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> Nope... guess again.



watermelon


----------



## Browtine

Ya'll ain't country if ya can't guess this one.  Where's Smokey?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> watermelon



Nope. And I had you figured to get it first. Had Smokey figured to get it too, but he's usually on later.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ya'll ain't country if ya can't guess this one.  Where's Smokey?



I am too country. 

Is it a tool box or something? Looks like the speckled paint used on garage floors.


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> Ya'll ain't country if ya can't guess this one.  Where's Smokey?



jelly / preserves


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> I am too country.
> 
> Is it a tool box or something? Looks like the speckled paint used on garage floors.



Not even close...


----------



## Crickett

Bass Boat


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> jelly / preserves



Nope...


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Bass Boat



Nope...


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Nope...



Dangit! Thought I had it that time.


----------



## Crickett

Fishin' lure


----------



## wvdawg

apple emblem (Hoyt)


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Fishin' lure



Nope...




wvdawg said:


> apple emblem (Hoyt)



...and nope. 

Ya'll ain't country!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Banjer thumbpick?


----------



## Browtine

NCHillbilly said:


> Banjer thumbpick?



Nope...


----------



## quinn

bacon


----------



## Crickett

Well I'm all out of guesses.


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> bacon




What kinda bacon you been eatin'?


----------



## wvdawg

tomato


----------



## Crickett

Can I have a clue?


----------



## quinn

Crickett said:


> What kinda bacon you been eatin'?



Oh I thought he asked how I was doing?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> tomato



We have a winner!!! Well, sort of... It's actually a 'mater in Georgia.  Close enough though... The specks are salt and pepper. 

It was my dinner... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Crickett

Lol. Well that explains why I didn't know. I don't eat maters. 






























Yes I am still country. 

Way to go Wvdawg.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Lol. Well that explains why I didn't know. I don't eat maters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I pretend to be country.
> 
> Way to go Wvdawg.




I fixed that for ya...


----------



## wvdawg

It's a "mato"  in WV and ya had "to" (2) of 'em!

"tomato"  


Dang it Browtine - now I'm hungry!


----------



## Mel

Man, that makes my mouth water.  I haven't had a good 'mater sammich since Noah was a pup.  Just can't find any good home grown 'maters any more and I haven't the time to grow my own it seems.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> I fixed that for ya...



I was born and raised in Georgia so I KNOW I am country.


----------



## Smokey

Showed up too late.
Aint nothing no better than a home grown mater sammitch and a glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> It's a "mato"  in WV and ya had "to" (2) of 'em!
> 
> "tomato"
> 
> 
> Dang it Browtine - now I'm hungry!



Man, they were good!!!


----------



## Browtine

Mel said:


> Man, that makes my mouth water.  I haven't had a good 'mater sammich since Noah was a pup.  Just can't find any good home grown 'maters any more and I haven't the time to grow my own it seems.



We're local to each other if you're "west of ATL" on or around I-20. My Pop grew these and he has a TON of them. Ends up giving away BASKETS worth of them every year as long as the crop is good. PM me if you want a little sack full of 'em sometime. I'm sure I could hook you up... and they are some of the best 'maters I've ever had.


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Showed up too late.
> Aint nothing no better than a home grown mater sammitch and a glass of sweet tea.



... except TWO home grown mater sammiches and a glass of tea!!!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> I was born and raised in Georgia so I KNOW I am country.



We'll let ya slide this time... but I'll be watchin' you for any more signs of bein' city folk.


----------



## quinn

I think it was me who got us in the food department.I thought that looked like salt and pepper.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> I think it was me who got us in the food department.I thought that looked like salt and pepper.



I figured the salt and pepper would be what gave it away.


----------



## Crickett

Seth carter said:


> whats this




Well Seth you just going to leave us hangin' on this one?


----------



## Seth carter

Browtine said:


> Plastic trash can lid/handle?



yep


----------



## Seth carter

it a plastick trashcan lid\handle


----------



## Browtine

Seth carter said:


> yep



I had to leave it and go back to it several times to get it.


----------



## Mel

Browtine said:


> We're local to each other if you're "west of ATL" on or around I-20. My Pop grew these and he has a TON of them. Ends up giving away BASKETS worth of them every year as long as the crop is good. PM me if you want a little sack full of 'em sometime. I'm sure I could hook you up... and they are some of the best 'maters I've ever had.


Oooooooh, will be sending  you a PM for sure.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Ok try this one 
hint it runs


----------



## goob

river.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

goob said:


> river.




Close enough it's the grasses in Hawk Creek


----------



## Browtine

Another one involving water... as in this item was covered with water when shot. And ya ain't gotta be country to get this one!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Another one involving water... as in this item was covered with water when shot. And ya ain't gotta be country to get this one!



Woo Hoo I might actually get this one. You know since I ain't country & all.


----------



## Crickett

Sink drain


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Woo Hoo I might actually get this one. You know since I ain't country & all.



Thought I'd give ya a shot at it...


----------



## Crickett

Here's y'all another one.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Sink drain



Winner!!! The knurled knob gave it away didn't it? I included too much of that to make it tough enough... 

Here's the shot it came from, and another without water in the sink...


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Here's y'all another one.



Gun safe turn latch?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Crickett said:


> Here's y'all another one.



Handle on a gun safe?


----------



## Crickett

Too easy! You are right Chris & Mike.

I have got to come up w/ some tougher ones.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Browtine said:


> Gun safe turn latch?



beat me to it your quick


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Too easy! I have got to come up w/ some tougher ones.



Oh, so it's not that we're smart.. It's that they're too easy. Is that right Crickett?


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Oh, so it's not that we're smart.. It's that they're too easy. Is that right Crickett?



LOL That's right!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> LOL That's right!



I guess that's what I get for sayin' you ain't country!


----------



## Smokey

Another

Oh and I noticed that Crickett was very familiar with the kitchen sink


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Another
> 
> Oh and I noticed that Crickett was very familiar with the kitchen sink



 

And your "what is it" looks kind of like tile adhesive spread out waitin' on some tile to be laid.


----------



## Crickett

Water trough(sp?)


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Another
> 
> Oh and I noticed that Crickett was very familiar with the kitchen sink



Was that suppose to be some funny crack about being a housewife?


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> And your "what is it" looks kind of like tile adhesive spread out waitin' on some tile to be laid.



Nope



Crickett said:


> Water trough(sp?)



Nope



Crickett said:


> Was that suppose to be some funny crack about being a housewife?



I'm just saying you knew what the kitchen sink was....I said nothing about being barefoot and .......


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> I'm just saying you knew what the kitchen sink was....I said nothing about being barefoot and .......


----------



## Browtine

Is it the grooved rubber mats that fit into consoles and such on truck interiors?


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Is it the grooved rubber mats that fit into consoles and such on truck interiors?



Nope


----------



## drippin' rock

The Tin Man's fingerprint.


----------



## drippin' rock

Or more realistically, a scallop shell!


----------



## Browtine

Part of a tin roof???


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying you knew what the kitchen sink was....I said nothing about being barefoot and .......


----------



## Lee Woodie

treads on the in side of the sink drain maybe


----------



## Smokey

drippin' rock said:


> The Tin Man's fingerprint.



Nope



drippin' rock said:


> Or more realistically, a scallop shell!



Nope



Browtine said:


> Part of a tin roof???



Nope



Crickett said:


>







NWCO said:


> treads on the in side of the sink drain maybe



Nope


----------



## irocz2u

spider leg


----------



## Browtine

Ya got me for now... I don't have any more guesses.  Someone come on and get it!


----------



## Browtine

The only other guess I wanted to make was a metal file, but I don't think the ridges are sharp enough to be a file... unless smokey done wore it out on horse shoes or somethin'.


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> The only other guess I wanted to make was a metal file, but I don't think the ridges are sharp enough to be a file... unless smokey done wore it out on horse shoes or somethin'.



Nope


----------



## Lee Woodie

I think your right Browtine a file or rasp


----------



## Smokey

NWCO said:


> I think your right Browtine a file or rasp



I think Nope


----------



## Browtine

Ok, I'm out of guesses on this one. I'll have to wait for someone else to get it so I can see the full pic.


----------



## Psychohillbilly

Is it a metal threshold?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Corduroy cloth?


----------



## Smokey

Psychohillbilly said:


> Is it a metal threshold?



Nope


----------



## Smokey

NCHillbilly said:


> Corduroy cloth?



Nope


----------



## wvdawg

kinda looks like Mike's culvert pipe


----------



## Smokey

wvdawg said:


> kinda looks like Mike's culvert pipe



Nope


----------



## Crickett

Can we get a clue?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Galvanized metal feed storage tank?


----------



## Psychohillbilly

Ok the wifes taking a guess. She says window blinds.


----------



## wvdawg

grooves on a record


----------



## scoop069

A truck bedliner?  I like this game!


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Can we get a clue?



Get back to the sink


----------



## dawg2

Smokey said:


> Another
> 
> Oh and I noticed that Crickett was very familiar with the kitchen sink



It's a file


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Get back to the sink


----------



## Smokey

nchillbilly said:


> galvanized metal feed storage tank?





psychohillbilly said:


> ok the wifes taking a guess. She says window blinds.





wvdawg said:


> grooves on a record





scoop069 said:


> a truck bedliner?  I like this game!





dawg2 said:


> it's a file



nope


----------



## wvdawg

dish towel


----------



## wvdawg

bottom of a skillet / pot


----------



## scoop069

A finger print?


----------



## Smokey

wvdawg said:


> dish towel





wvdawg said:


> bottom of a skillet / pot





scoop069 said:


> A finger print?



Nope, Nope, and Nope


----------



## Crickett

Wash board?


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Can we get a clue?



The young lady asked for a clue so here it is.
A little more of the item is now pictured.


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> The young lady asked for *a clue* so here it is.A little more of the item is now pictured.



Not a bigger picture


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Not a bigger picture



Ooooch eeech ouch easy with the whip.

You didnt specify what kind of clue.....geeez


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Ooooch eeech ouch easy with the whip.
> 
> You didnt specify what kind of clue.....geeez



Men


----------



## wvdawg

window a/c flap


----------



## drippin' rock

A feather.


----------



## scoop069

couch?


----------



## scoop069

The feathers on an arrow?


----------



## wvdawg

some kind of filter


----------



## Browtine

drippin' rock said:


> A feather.



Yep, or an arrow fletching!


----------



## drippin' rock

Browtine said:


> Yep, or an arrow fletching!



yeah once I looked again, I think fletching as well.


----------



## Smokey

drippin' rock said:


> A feather.



Yeppers, a feather.
Hey Crickett, how's this for a clue
It's a
*FEATHER*


----------



## scoop069

Nice one Smokey!!!


----------



## wvdawg

nice job d-rock


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Yeppers, a feather.
> Hey Crickett, how's this for a clue
> It's a
> *FEATHER*


----------



## Crickett

drippin' rock said:


> A feather.




Way to go!


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


>



Whut


----------



## JasonF

I was gonna say feather.


----------



## Crickett

JasonF said:


> I was gonna say feather.



Me too.


----------



## drippin' rock

*Let me try!*

Something tells me this will be over quick!  Here goes......

View attachment eyeball3.bmp


----------



## Smokey

Acorn


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Acorn



Takes a nut to know one.


----------



## Browtine

drippin' rock said:


> something tells me this will be over quick!  Here goes......
> 
> View attachment 335363



Snail!!!


----------



## drippin' rock

Smokey said:


> Acorn



I'm glad I can say, "NOPE!"


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Takes a nut to know one.



And no "Takes a slug to know one" comments from you, missy!


----------



## drippin' rock

Browtine said:


> Snail!!!



No Sir.


----------



## JasonF

eyeball


----------



## Browtine

Actually it's part of a flower, but since I'm flower ignorant I can't give the technical name. Stamen maybe?


----------



## drippin' rock

JasonF said:


> eyeball[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Dern!  I knew it would be quick!  For the bonus, Eyeball of what?


----------



## JasonF

Beats the heck out of me!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> And no "Takes a slug to know one" comments from you, missy!




Hey now.... get back to guessin' & leave the commentin' to me.


----------



## Crickett

drippin' rock said:


> JasonF said:
> 
> 
> 
> eyeball[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Dern!  I knew it would be quick!  For the bonus, Eyeball of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish?
Click to expand...


----------



## drippin' rock

Crickett said:


> drippin' rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ma'am.
Click to expand...


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Takes a nut to know one.



What did I do


----------



## Crickett

Is it some kinda underwater critter?


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> What did I do


----------



## drippin' rock

Where does Spongebob work?


----------



## Seth carter

crab eyeball


----------



## BradMyers

Seth carter said:


> crab eyeball


I think lil man has nailed this one and I agree with him. May I go for the bonus round and say Ghost Crab?


----------



## drippin' rock

Here he is.  Cool thing is when I isolated the eye and zoomed in, I realized my reflection was in there!  This critter shared my squid bate while I was surf fishing a few years back at St. George Island.



I heard someone call these sand crabs once.  Is Ghost crab it's real name?


----------



## Browtine

Hmmm... I guess I need to get to the beach more!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here's an easy one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Patio rock work?


----------



## goob

sponge?


----------



## Smokey

Mushroom


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ding ding, we have a winner-morel mushroom.


----------



## BradMyers

drippin' rock said:


> I heard someone call these sand crabs once.  Is Ghost crab it's real name?



Yepper, make for good bait too.


----------



## Smokey

NCHillbilly said:


> Ding ding, we have a winner-morel mushroom.



Holy Fungi Batman, thats a bushel basket full right there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Rebecca figured I'd gone off the deep end one more time wanderin around with the camera but i came up with this one


----------



## BradMyers

NCHillbilly said:


> Ding ding, we have a winner-morel mushroom.


Man thats a really nice haul. I should have guessed that one right off the bat cause that's what I hunt in the spring. I was going to say cantaloupe skin. Good Job Smokey.


----------



## BradMyers

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Rebecca figured I'd gone off the deep end one more time wanderin around with the camera but i came up with this one



#2 long spring leg hold?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

BradMyers said:


> #2 long spring leg hold?



Ok Brad I'll give that one to ya but I think it's a #1


----------



## BradMyers

Haa, trickery. You got me.


----------



## Browtine

Ok, new one. Actually two... I'm posting the whole frame of one and would almost bet nobody gets it. I don't have a full shot of what it's a part, so I'll just have to tell you if you get it right. And this is not an unwinnable bet. 

The other one might be easy...


----------



## wvdawg

grinder and a skull


----------



## Crickett

1st one is some kinda feeder & the 2nd one


----------



## BradMyers

wvdawg said:


> grinder and a skull



I'm with ya on the skull & I'm gonna guess corn sheller?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> grinder and a skull



The second one is indeed a coyote skull.. I'm a hunter... a BONE COLLECTOR! 

Nobody is even close on the first one.  Here's the 'yote skull...


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Alright I wanna play too! Here's an easy one to start off with!


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright I wanna play too! Here's an easy one to start off with!



Bein' quite a grillmaster I've gotta say... CHARCOAL just lightin' off!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

And here's one dad took that he wanted me to post up here. Yall guess!!


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> And here's one dad took that he wanted me to post up here. Yall guess!!



Hmmm... Hermit crab shell? Some sort of sea shell... or a REALLY bad toenail!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Browtine said:


> Bein' quite a grillmaster I've gotta say... CHARCOAL just lightin' off!!!



Yep You are correct! Taken just before dinner tonight!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Well your on it! Seashell it is!


----------



## Crickett

I have a new one for y'all. Smokey should be able to get this one purty easy.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I say boiled peanut???


----------



## Crickett

huntin_dobbs said:


> I say boiled peanut???




I say you are right.

MMMMMMMMMM Them things are good.


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> I say you are right.
> 
> MMMMMMMMMM Them things are good.



You mean you ACTUALLY eat boiled peanuts!!!!


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> You mean you ACTUALLY eat boiled peanuts!!!!



Yep see I told y'all I was country.


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Yep You are correct! Taken just before dinner tonight!



Sweet! What'd ya grill?


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Well your on it! Seashell it is!



Glad it wasn't a toenail!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Yep see I told y'all I was country.



Ok, yer off the hook. You're country!


----------



## BradMyers

Smokey said:


> You mean you ACTUALLY eat boiled peanuts!!!!


WHAT!!! All true southerners do. I didn't know you were from west of the Mississippi.:


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ok, yer off the hook. You're country!



Woo Hoo!

Way to go on the charcoal & seashell.


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Yep see I told y'all I was country.



Wooo whooo what a relief


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Ok, new one. I'm posting the whole frame of one and would almost bet nobody gets it. I don't have a full shot of what it's a part, so I'll just have to tell you if you get it right. And this is not an unwinnable bet.



Dang you Browtine, now I'm going bonkers & don't want no clues...yet. Hopefully someone will get it. Meanwhile here's another at it...rock or mineral crusher?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Browtine said:


> Sweet! What'd ya grill?



Just some burgers but I tell ya they were some kinda good!!!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Dang you Browtine, now I'm going bonkers & don't want no clues...yet. Hopefully someone will get it. Meanwhile here's another at it...rock or mineral crusher?



Hehehe... I knew this would be a tough one. Nope.


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Just some burgers but I tell ya they were some kinda good!!!



"Just" burgers? Now I've gotta question yer "country-ness"!  

Ain't nothin' wrong with plain ol' burgers on the grill... especially when done with CHARCOAL and not gas!  If seasoned and cooked right, they're actually better than most STEAKS you pay out the tail for in restaurants these days!


----------



## quinn

I wanna play too.
Hey Browtine.Was it used for moon shining?


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Hehehe... I knew this would be a tough one. Nope.




Yep this is a tough one. I don't have any idea what it is. Maybe somebody will get it right.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> I wanna play too.
> Hey Browtine.Was it used for moon shining?



Nope.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> "Just" burgers? Now I've gotta question yer "country-ness"!
> 
> Ain't nothin' wrong with plain ol' burgers on the grill... especially when done with CHARCOAL and not gas!  If seasoned and cooked right, they're actually better than most STEAKS you pay out the tail for in restaurants these days!


Noticed he got them going without some toxic brew too. Now we just gotta get him to be a purist and go for the natural hardwood lump coal.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> I wanna play too.
> Hey Browtine.Was it used for moon shining?



Looks like the backside of some bleachers at a big race track.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Noticed he got them going without some toxic brew too. Now we just gotta get him to be a purist and go for the natural hardwood lump coal.



There ya go!!! Another grillmaster!


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> I wanna play too.
> Hey Browtine.Was it used for moon shining?




Bill board?


----------



## quinn

Browtine said:


> Looks like the backside of some bleachers at a big race track.



Nope


----------



## BradMyers

quinn said:


> I wanna play too.
> Hey Browtine.Was it used for moon shining?



Sun screen on a ball field fence?


----------



## quinn

Crickett said:


> Bill board?



Nope


----------



## Browtine

Ya'll realize this thread just passed the self portrait thread in replies with less than half as many views? I think Crickett went after Smokey on purpose!


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Ya'll realize this thread just passed the self portrait thread in replies with less than half as many views? I think Crickett went after Smokey on purpose!



I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Ya'll realize this thread just passed the self portrait thread in replies with less than half as many views? I think Crickett went after Smokey on purpose!



 BTW on da grill'n.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> Nope



It is some sort of material. Part of a hunting blind with some funky camo pattern?


----------



## quinn

BradMyers said:


> Sun screen on a ball field fence?



nope


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ya'll realize this thread just passed the self portrait thread in replies with less than half as many views? I think Crickett went after Smokey on purpose!





Smokey said:


> I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!



 I noticed that but I did want to make Smokey  so I didn't say anything.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Browtine said:


> "Just" burgers? Now I've gotta question yer "country-ness"!
> 
> Ain't nothin' wrong with plain ol' burgers on the grill... especially when done with CHARCOAL and not gas!  If seasoned and cooked right, they're actually better than most STEAKS you pay out the tail for in restaurants these days!



Hey now I got the boiled peanut!! I got folks on here to bak up my country-ness!!


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> I noticed that but I did want to make Smokey  so I didn't say anything.


----------



## Smokey

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey now I got the boiled peanut!! I got folks on here to bak up my country-ness!!



I never doubted that you were nothing but all country!!!


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


>


----------



## BradMyers

Smokey said:


> I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!


Yea but she does power a lot of horses at one time on 2 wheels than you do on 4 hoofs and looks better in her ride'n attire.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Smokey said:


> I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!



Well dont ya know us girls are gonna win at everything!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Yea but she does power a lot of horses at one time on 2 wheels than you do on 4 hoofs and looks better in her ride'n attire.



Ohhhhhhh! Kicked him while he was down!


----------



## BradMyers

quinn said:


> nope



Ok is there a chain link fence shadow in the mix?


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Well dont ya know us girls are gonna win at everything!



I, for one, am ALL too familiar...


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> Yea but she does power a lot of horses at one time on 2 wheels than you do on 4 hoofs and looks better in her ride'n attire.






Actually I'm sure Smokey could outrun me on a horse. My little bike ain't that fast & them 4 hooves can haul butt.


----------



## quinn

Browtine said:


> It is some sort of material. Part of a hunting blind with some funky camo pattern?



nope


----------



## Smokey

BradMyers said:


> Yea but she does power a lot of horses at one time on 2 wheels than you do on 4 hoofs and looks better in her ride'n attire.


Yeah but can she shoot a gun off of said motorsickle!  Can't argue with the better looking part.  I was so ugly as a kid my momma tied a pork chop around my neck just so the dogs would play with me.


huntin_dobbs said:


> Well dont ya know us girls are gonna win at everything!



Well dang Becca I thought you was on my side


----------



## Crickett

huntin_dobbs said:


> Well dont ya know us girls are gonna win at everything!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Smokey said:


> I never doubted that you were nothing but all country!!!



Why thank you sir!


----------



## quinn

BradMyers said:


> Ok is there a chain link fence shadow in the mix?



Nope.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> nope



A crop of some boots?


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Yeah but can she shoot a gun off of said motorsickle!  Can't argue with the better looking part.  I was so ugly as a kid my momma tied a pork chop around my neck just so the dogs would play with me.
> 
> 
> Well dang Becca I thought you was on my side


----------



## BradMyers

Smokey said:


> Yeah but can she shoot a gun off of said motorsickle!  Can't argue with the better looking part.  I was so ugly as a kid my momma tied a pork chop around my neck just so the dogs would play with me.
> 
> 
> Well dang Becca I thought you was on my side



 You ain't right...funny as all get out but sho ain't right.


----------



## quinn

Smokey said:


> I never win anything and to top it all off I got beat by a girl!!!!



It's okay Smokey PM quack he will let you beat him.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Smokey said:


> Yeah but can she shoot a gun off of said motorsickle!  Can't argue with the better looking part.  I was so ugly as a kid my momma tied a pork chop around my neck just so the dogs would play with me.
> 
> 
> Well dang Becca I thought you was on my side



Hey you know I got your back!!! But... still gotta root for us girls!


----------



## quinn

Browtine said:


> A crop of some boots?



Nope.Ya'll were going in the right direction but now ur not.


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> Nope.Ya'll were going in the right direction but now ur not.



Hmmm... I'm stumped...


----------



## Crickett

Some kinda Solar Panel


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Well dang Becca I thought you was on my side



That was all part of their plan, brother. She lulled you into believin' that she had your back, and they back doored ya! I know you've been around long enough to have seen this trick before!


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> Nope.Ya'll were going in the right direction but now ur not.



A shot from the stadium at a ball game?


----------



## quinn

Crickett said:


> Some kinda Solar Panel



Nope.Wanna see a bigger picture or different angle?


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> Nope.Wanna see a bigger picture or different angle?



Bigger picture.


----------



## quinn

Here ya go.


----------



## goob

is it a screen door/winder???


----------



## goob

high rise with a red light?


----------



## quinn

goob said:


> is it a screen door/winder???



2 nopes


----------



## goob

its some kinda building frame behind a red light???


----------



## quinn

goob said:


> its some kinda building frame behind a red light???



There is a red light


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> There is a red light



So it's not part of the stadium like I guessed?


----------



## BradMyers

quinn said:


> There is a red light



Parking deck?


----------



## quinn

Browtine said:


> So it's not part of the stadium like I guessed?



Nope.Not in georgia.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> So it's not part of the stadium like I guessed?



I started to say Turner Field


----------



## Browtine

quinn said:


> Nope.Not in georgia.



Ok, part of A stadium?


----------



## quinn

Browtine said:


> Ok, part of A stadium?



Nope it's alittle tricky.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Ok, part of A stadium?



Yea ask some questions, cause when we get done with this one it's back to your old timey thing.


----------



## quinn

If anybody has a edge it should be Brad.


----------



## BradMyers

quinn said:


> Nope it's alittle tricky.


 I love trickery.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Yea ask some questions, cause when we get done with this one it's back to your old timey thing.



 I'm out on this one for the night. Gotta hit the sack. Maybe you can guess it before you turn in.


----------



## quinn

BradMyers said:


> Yea ask some questions, cause when we get done with this one it's back to your old timey thing.



Oh that's a mouse trap?


----------



## BradMyers

quinn said:


> If anybody has a edge it should be Brad.


I'm going for a WAG, catch fence?


----------



## quinn

BradMyers said:


> I'm going for a WAG, catch fence?



Err...nope


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> I'm out on this one for the night. Gotta hit the sack. Maybe you can guess it before you turn in.


----------



## goob

its a bridge.


----------



## BradMyers

Is that a traffic light?


----------



## quinn

goob said:


> its a bridge.



We have a winner.Good cause I gotta go to bed.I just didn't wanna leave ya'll hangin.


----------



## goob

smoked that one! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## BradMyers

goob said:


> smoked that one! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


 Man I was getting vertigo looking at enlargements. Thanks. I wanna get back on Browtine's gizmo next. I always loved that game show that brought out stuff like that. BTW Y'alls gonna pay, as soon as I can figure out how to crop pics.


----------



## Crickett

goob said:


> its a bridge.



Way to go goob. I was completely stumped on that one.


----------



## Crickett

*New one*

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

mail box door edge


----------



## Crickett

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> mail box door edge



You are right.

I knew that one was too easy. I need to come up w/ something a little tougher.


----------



## Smokey

I've got a few more "what is it" but I hate to keep adding to the post count....like I just did


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> I've got a few more "what is it" but I hate to keep adding to the post count....like I just did



Might as well just keep posting.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Smokey said:


> I've got a few more "what is it" but I hate to keep adding to the post count....like I just did



You meann like you did in the DRIVEL thread yesterday I sure hope you went in there packin some iron it can get kind of ugly (not as bad as the PF or the ole SF forums)


Ok bring on somethin I 'm kind of bored here at work it's real slow and I still got a couple o fhours to go.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

This one should be simple


----------



## Crickett

Alright Browtine here's my other try at your picture.

Is it some part of a Silo or feedmill? I know that's corn  & there's a conveyor belt in the background.


----------



## Crickett

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This one should be simple



Fish scales?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Crickett said:


> Fish scales?



Yes know what kind of fish?


----------



## Browtine

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes know what kind of fish?



Largemouth Bass...


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Alright Browtine here's my other try at your picture.
> 
> Is it some part of a Silo or feedmill? I know that's corn  & there's a conveyor belt in the background.



Nope. Want a bit of info to change your direction?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

browtine said:


> largemouth bass...



ding ding


----------



## Browtine

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> ding ding



Been a LONG time since I had time to go fishin' but I ain't forgot what they look like yet!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Nope. Want a bit of info to change your direction?



Yep


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Yep



Ok, that ain't corn. It ain't even edible. Would sho'nuff put a hurtin' on yer teeth.


----------



## wvdawg

cement mixer


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> cement mixer



No sir...


----------



## BradMyers

Is that stuff gold?


----------



## irocz2u

spider  leg jont


----------



## drippin' rock

Browtine said:


> Ok, new one. Actually two... I'm posting the whole frame of one and would almost bet nobody gets it. I don't have a full shot of what it's a part, so I'll just have to tell you if you get it right. And this is not an unwinnable bet.
> 
> The other one might be easy...




Sugar cane mill?


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ok, that ain't corn. It ain't even edible. Would sho'nuff put a hurtin' on yer teeth.



I'm all out of guesses.


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> I'm all out of guesses.



Not me.

Hey Browtine,

Questions:

Is it larger than a bread box?

Does it serve more than one purpose?


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Is that stuff gold?



No sir...


----------



## Browtine

drippin' rock said:


> Sugar cane mill?



Nope...


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Not me.
> 
> Hey Browtine,
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Is it larger than a bread box?



MUCH larger. Probably larger than some kitchens...



> Does it serve more than one purpose?



Hmmm... That's tricky to answer really. Not that I might give it away. It's just that it really only does one thing... but it can do it to a lot of things I guess you could say.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> MUCH larger. Probably larger than some kitchens...
> 
> Does it serve more than one purpose?



Hmmm... That's tricky to answer really. Not that I might give it away. It's just that it really only does one thing... but it can do it to a lot of things I guess you could say. [/QUOTE]

Ok you're just going to have to give some better clues b/c I am totally


----------



## BradMyers

*Refresher pic*

Is it used for agriculture? BTW nice (bean pole cutter) lever action you got, I wish I had the money. Hog Terror.


----------



## Smokey

Just keep adding to this one....see if I care.......

I know everyone is still working on Browtines but I thought I'd throw this one in.


----------



## BradMyers

Seed pod from a flower?


----------



## Smokey

BradMyers said:


> Seed pod from a flower?



Nope


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Is it used for agriculture? BTW nice (bean pole cutter) lever action you got, I wish I had the money. Hog Terror.



Not used for agriculture... and thanks for the compliment on the smoke pole.  I actually worked up a nice HDR B&W conversion of that shot, but accidentally deleted it without saving. Was just playing anyway, but it looked pretty neat.


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Just keep adding to this one....see if I care.......
> 
> I know everyone is still working on Browtines but I thought I'd throw this one in.



Almost looks like some kinda peppers......Jalepenos maybe?


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Hmmm... That's tricky to answer really. Not that I might give it away. It's just that it really only does one thing... but it can do it to a lot of things I guess you could say.



Ok you're just going to have to give some better clues b/c I am totally [/QUOTE]

Trying to think of clues that won't just give it away.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Not used for agriculture... and thanks for the compliment on the smoke pole.  I actually worked up a nice HDR B&W conversion of that shot, but accidentally deleted it without saving. Was just playing anyway, but it looked pretty neat.


Is it used for mineral or rock? BTW don't sell it lets go shoot it.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Is it used fir mineral or rock? BTW don't sell it lets go shoot it.



I'll say this... It doesn't "process" anything. Different versions might hold or carry most anything, but won't process anything in any way...

And you wouldn't believe the interest I've already received via PM on that thing!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> I'll say this... It doesn't "process" anything. Different versions might hold or carry most anything, but won't process anything in any way...
> 
> And you wouldn't believe the interest I've already received via PM on that thing!


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> I'll say this... It doesn't "process" anything. Different versions might hold or carry most anything, but won't process anything in any way...
> 
> And you wouldn't believe the interest I've already received via PM on that thing!


Cheaters. Does it move on wheels or tracks? Is it moblie in use or stationary?


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Cheaters. Does it move on wheels or tracks? Is it moblie in use or stationary?



I was talkin' about interest on the gun via PM. 

It's mobile... and it has wheels.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> I was talkin' about interest on the gun via PM.
> 
> It's mobile... and it has wheels.



Duh...I should have know. Does it run on propane,diesel or gas?


----------



## BradMyers

Come on Crickett, we're narrowing it down! Ya know after all this Browtine outta get a full pic or find one of this quandry.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Duh...I should have know. Does it run on propane,diesel or gas?



It's not self propelled.


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> Come on Crickett, we're narrowing it down! Ya know after all this Browtine outta get a full pic or find one of this quandry.



Sorry Brad but you're on your on. I'm still clueless.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> It's not self propelled.


Dang you can't you give a straight answer?


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Come on Crickett, we're narrowing it down! Ya know after all this Browtine outta get a full pic or find one of this quandry.



I will see if I can get a pic of the whole thing if someone guesses it. It's still there. Just gotta get the time to go to it and shoot it.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Dang you can't you give a straight answer?



That is a straight answer. It has no engine or power source of it's own.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> I will see if I can get a pic of the whole thing if someone guesses it. It's still there. Just gotta get the time to go to it and shoot it.


West Point range, tell me when & I'll get the gun guru to bring some of his play-pretty's.

Is it powered by human or animal?


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> Sorry Brad but you're on your on. I'm still clueless.


Me too but I'm work'n it. BTW did Smokey post something earlier?


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> West Point range, tell me when & I'll get the gun guru to bring some of his play-pretty's.
> 
> Is it powered by human or animal?



Man, I haven't had time to go shoot in a long time. Last shots I fired were on the qualifying range... 

And it is propelled by a separate engine driven apparatus.


----------



## Browtine

Smokey, I have seen those before but can't remember for the life of me what it is!!!


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Man, I haven't had time to go shoot in a long time. Last shots I fired were on the qualifying range...
> 
> And it is propelled by a separate engine driven apparatus.



 So is it pulled or pushed?


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> So is it pulled or pushed?



Both...


----------



## BradMyers

Is it used for mineral or rock?(I know I asked but you forgot that questions answer) Also is that yellow stuff a by-product or product from it's use? Is it a spreader???


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Is it used for mineral or rock?(I know I asked but you forgot that questions answer) Also is that yellow stuff a by-product or product from it's use? Is it a spreader???



My answer was to cover that, too. It doesn't process minerals or rocks, but versions of it might hold or carry them. The yellow stuff is not related to it, or it's use at all, in any way whatsoever. And no, it's not a spreader. 

Now, I'm going to bed. I'll check in tomorrow and see if anyone figures it out. I've gotta work on figuring out what Smokey posted.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Smokey said:


> Just keep adding to this one....see if I care.......
> 
> I know everyone is still working on Browtines but I thought I'd throw this one in.



I say macro porcupine egg!! I mean sweet gum ball


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> My answer was to cover that, too. It doesn't process minerals or rocks, but versions of it might hold or carry them. The yellow stuff is not related to it, or it's use at all, in any way whatsoever. And no, it's not a spreader.
> 
> Now, I'm going to bed. I'll check in tomorrow and see if anyone figures it out. I've gotta work on figuring out what Smokey posted.



How bout a railroad gondola car?


----------



## BradMyers

huntin_dobbs said:


> I say macro porcupine egg!! I mean sweet gum ball


I'd say I like that guess and think you may have got it.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Alright here's another, should be pretty easy.


----------



## wvdawg

corn silk?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> How bout a railroad gondola car?



Hmmm. Ok, I'm gonna have to give you this one. You guessed "what" it is, just not what kind it is. I'd say that's close enough.  I think it was an old passenger rail car. I didn't look/go in it, I just shot the outside of it, and grabbed this and a few more close-up detail shots that were interesting to me at the time. I think this is the only one I kept. 

Oh, and the stuff that some folks thought was corn... was small ROCKS that some kids put in there playin' around just before I took the shots. I started to clean 'em out for my shot, but decided it was much more interesting with them.  That decision really made this interesting as a "what is it?" photo! 

This shot was of the area where the leaf springs are between the axles. Since I don't have a full shot of that car, I found a GIF on the net and am circling in yellow the area this photo is of to show you which part of the car it actually is.


----------



## Crickett

Way to go wvdawg.


----------



## BradMyers

wvdawg said:


> How bout a railroad gondola car?


Way to go, must be a RR man!!! Thank you for putting me out of my misery. Super job Browtine, a very trickey shot and good answers on questions. I wish I had an edit program cause I got some fun shots to play with.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Way to go, must be a RR man!!! Thank you for putting me out of my misery. Super job Browtine, a very trickey shot and good answers on questions. I wish I had an edit program cause I got some fun shots to play with.



Check the "Photo tricks of the trade" sticky thread at the top of this forum. I think there are some free image editing programs there that you could download.


----------



## Smokey

huntin_dobbs said:


> I say macro porcupine egg!! I mean sweet gum ball



Yes


----------



## wvdawg

Thank goodness that puzzle is solved.  Good one Browtine!


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> Thank goodness that puzzle is solved.  Good one Browtine!



Yeah, that one ran for a while!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

yes you are correct yet again, I gotta find so harder stuff to shoot!!


----------



## bigkga69

heres one.....and you better be quiet Dobbs!!!


----------



## Browtine

I was going through some old folders and found a couple more shots from the train car I posted part of. Still no whole shots, but one has part of the area I used in it. Just thought I'd throw 'em up for the heck of it. They were taken at Hunter Park in Douglasville, GA. Decent place with a few good photo opportunities if anyone is close and wants to check it out. 

The one shot was taken with my only intention being to capture the "patina" of the old window, so the paint underexposed pretty bad. I thought it made for a pretty interesting feel along with the window though. 

The second one was just a snapshot of some graffiti on it.


----------



## Browtine

bigkga69 said:


> heres one.....and you better be quiet Dobbs!!!



Pelican. I cheated though. Just got done with your Carrabelle shots.


----------



## Browtine

And another... Again, I don't have a full shot of this if you guess it. I have a few shots of other parts of it that will show what it is though.


----------



## bigkga69

Browtine said:


> Pelican. I cheated though. Just got done with your Carrabelle shots.



yes you did!!!    thats ok, I've got more!!


----------



## bigkga69

Browtine said:


> And another... Again, I don't have a full shot of this if you guess it. I have a few shots of other parts of it that will show what it is though.



a caboose...


----------



## bigkga69

I've got one ready when this one gets guessed!!


----------



## Browtine

bigkga69 said:


> a caboose...



Nope...


----------



## Browtine

bigkga69 said:


> I've got one ready when this one gets guessed!!



Post it up. We've been runnin' two at a time lately anyway.


----------



## Browtine

Dang! We passed a sticky thread in number of views!  

Oh, sorry Smokey.


----------



## bigkga69

ok, heres another one....


----------



## Browtine

bigkga69 said:


> ok, heres another one....



Ok, ya got me on that one. Gonna have to think about it... Looks almost like snake scales.


----------



## bigkga69

Browtine said:


> Ok, ya got me on that one. Gonna have to think about it... Looks almost like snake scales.



I dont like you anymore....


----------



## bigkga69

ok...Im gonna have to put some serious thought in my next one...!!!!


----------



## Browtine

bigkga69 said:


> I dont like you anymore....



Sorry.


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> And another... Again, I don't have a full shot of this if you guess it. I have a few shots of other parts of it that will show what it is though.



looks like sheet metal from a race car, airplane, carnival ride, cargo truck / trailer / tank???
(just thought I'd throw out a bunch at once)


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> And another... Again, I don't have a full shot of this if you guess it. I have a few shots of other parts of it that will show what it is though.



 Man I stink at my own game. Oh well. I will just keep posting & let y'all do the guessing.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> looks like sheet metal from a race car, airplane, carnival ride, cargo truck / trailer / tank???
> (just thought I'd throw out a bunch at once)



Aw, come on. Ya gotta be more specific than that!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Man I stink at my own game. Oh well. I will just keep posting & let y'all do the guessing.



Yer givin' up too easy, Crickett!


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> Aw, come on. Ya gotta be more specific than that!



Sorry . . . blue sheet metal from . . .


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> Sorry . . . blue sheet metal from . . .



Ok, it *IS* sheetmetal... and it is painted blue. Now, what is it a part of?


----------



## wvdawg

a gas pump


----------



## coolbreezeroho

That there is sheet metal from a toasted cheese samwich maker.....


----------



## BradMyers

I took Browtine's advice and got an editing download. So now I'm going to add my entry. So what da heck is this???


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> And another... Again, I don't have a full shot of this if you guess it. I have a few shots of other parts of it that will show what it is though.



Transformer?


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> I took Browtine's advice and got an editing download. So now I'm going to add my entry. So what da heck is this???



Looks kinda like a belly button to me.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> a gas pump



Nossir...


----------



## Browtine

coolbreezeroho said:


> That there is sheet metal from a toasted cheese samwich maker.....



Hmmm... Not exactly!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> I took Browtine's advice and got an editing download. So now I'm going to add my entry. So what da heck is this???



Looks like a acorn... almost.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Transformer?



Nossir...


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> Looks kinda like a belly button to me.


Closer than an acorn.


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> Closer than an acorn.



eye?


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> Ok, it *IS* sheetmetal... and it is painted blue. Now, what is it a part of?



a vending machine


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> eye?



Getting closer.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> a vending machine



Nossir...


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Getting closer.



Broke off antler base?


----------



## wvdawg

motorcycle side car


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> motorcycle side car



Nossir...


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Broke off antler base?



No but a good guess. Kinda looks like one.


----------



## wvdawg

bumper cars at six flaggs


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> No but a good guess. Kinda looks like one.



Ok... hmmm. A sucking chest wound?


----------



## Crickett

A scar?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> bumper cars at six flaggs



Nossir... and by the way, did you see the other two pics I posted up of the train car? 

If not, CLICK HERE...


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Ok... hmmm. A sucking chest wound?



Hunters. Not scar either, but closer with the eye.


----------



## wvdawg

BradMyers said:


> Hunters. Not scar either, but closer with the eye.



nostril


----------



## wvdawg

Browtine said:


> Nossir... and by the way, did you see the other two pics I posted up of the train car?
> 
> If not, CLICK HERE...



I saw those - interesting shots - who is Caroline?

electrical control box?


----------



## quinn

ear hole


----------



## BradMyers

wvdawg said:


> nostril



We got a winner. I forgot to mention this was a mini multi part series. Next one...a bit easier.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Hunters.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> I saw those - interesting shots - who is Caroline?
> 
> electrical control box?



Caroline is the girl who "hearts" Cory... 

And nossir... 

I think the colors are throwing everyone off on this one. Not exactly the color you'd expect to see one of these in. Or at least I wouldn't expect it.

And you hit on it when you used the shotgun approach in answering. Just couldn't give it to ya because you didn't know exactly which it was.


----------



## wvdawg

a road sign


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> a road sign



Nossir...


----------



## wvdawg

a boat


----------



## BradMyers

carnival ride


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> a boat



Nossir...


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> carnival ride



Nossir, but I can assure you it would be one HECK of a ride!


----------



## wvdawg

a furnace


----------



## BradMyers

Airplane!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Airplane!



Ding ding ding! 

Here's the shot I posted... one showing the area of the plane it came from (lower right corner of the second shot shows the arrow)... and another angle just for fun. It's mounted stationary at Hunter Park where I shot the train car shots.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> Here's the shot I posted... one showing the area of the plane it came from (lower right corner of the second shot shows the arrow)... and another angle just for fun. It's mounted stationary at Hunter Park where I shot the train car shots.



Now what kind of plane?


----------



## wvdawg

wvdawg said:


> looks like sheet metal from a race car, airplane, carnival ride, cargo truck / trailer / tank???
> (just thought I'd throw out a bunch at once)



  That was my first guess way back when.

Hey Crickett - Browtine's not playing fair!


----------



## BradMyers

wvdawg said:


> That was my first guess way back when.
> 
> Hey Crickett - Browtine's not playing fair!



 Tattle tale.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> That was my first guess way back when.



Yeah, but wasn't that a bit vague? It was a list of several things rather than a guess at one specific thing. I was looking for an answer that specifically nailed what it was.  Sorry. Didn't mean to cheat ya.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> That was my first guess way back when.
> 
> Hey Crickett - Browtine's not playing fair!



Man! I'm in trouble now! She'll kick me out of her thread now that she's blown Smokey out of the water.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Now what kind of plane?



Just guessing... based on the lettering on the cockpit... but F-105D? Of course I have no idea if that's even a fighter jet designation. I know nothing about them except they ROCK!


----------



## Browtine

Browtine said:


> Just guessing... based on the lettering on the cockpit... but F-105D? Of course I have no idea if that's even a fighter jet designation. I know nothing about them except they ROCK!



Aha!!! F-105 Thunderchief!!!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-105_Thunderchief


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Aha!!! F-105 Thunderchief!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-105_Thunderchief



Booyaa!!!


Still no guesses.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Booyaa!!!
> 
> 
> Still no guesses.



I'm lost on that one. I can't even make a guess.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Man! I'm in trouble now! She'll kick me out of her thread now that she's blown Smokey out of the water.



Play fair Browtine.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Play fair Browtine.



And ruin my reputation?


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> nostril



I thought I saw a booger in that shot.


Good guess wvdawg.


----------



## Crickett

Here's one Todd wanted me to post for y'all to guess at.


----------



## BradMyers

Nozzle?


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> Nozzle?



Nope


----------



## NCHillbilly

Muffler?


----------



## Crickett

NCHillbilly said:


> Muffler?



Nope


----------



## wvdawg

a water pump?


----------



## Browtine

You've got me on that one Christy...


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> a water pump?



Nope



Browtine said:


> You've got me on that one Christy...


----------



## wvdawg

a giant Lego part


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> a giant Lego part



Nope. You wanna see more of the picture?


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> Nope. You wanna see more of the picture?


Nope!!! It's a call or a cough suppressor.


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> Nope!!! It's a call or a cough suppressor.




Ummmm..........Nope.


----------



## BradMyers

Crickett said:


> Ummmm..........Nope.



 What's a guy gotta do around here to get a break? I think it's yet to be invented or wvdawg would have got it. Ok a little more or some clues. Am I gonna have to do the same or is my pic too scary after the scar nostril booger thing. I'm trying to build a critter.


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> What's a guy gotta do around here to get a break? I think it's yet to be invented or wvdawg would have got it. Ok a little more or some clues. Am I gonna have to do the same or is my pic too scary after the scar nostril booger thing. I'm trying to build a critter.



Yep I think you're gonna have to give a clue or show more of the picture. I don't even have a guess for that one.


Here's more of the one I posted.


----------



## wvdawg

meat grinder?


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> meat grinder?



Think smaller. The object may appear to be very big in the pictures but it's small enough to fit into the palm of your hand.


----------



## wvdawg

valve stem


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> valve stem



WooHoo you're good at this game. Do you know what kinda valve though?


----------



## wvdawg

I been thinking water valve - shower handle or maybe aquarium parts?


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> I been thinking water valve - shower handle or maybe aquarium parts?



It's actually a PCV valve. Don't ask me what it's for. My hubby wanted me to post it. He took the photo w/ his cell phone. Here's the full picture.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> It's actually a PCV valve. Don't ask me what it's for. My hubby wanted me to post it. He took the photo w/ his cell phone. Here's the full picture.



Off of a Ford, right?


----------



## Browtine

Browtine said:


> Off of a Ford, right?



And it stands for Positive Crankcase Ventilation... Vents gasses from combustion from the engine's crank case.


----------



## wvdawg

He's been tuning up the old car huh?  Good one!
Now if we only knew what kind of critter Brad is building - maybe a sea serpent!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Off of a Ford, right?


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> He's been tuning up the old car huh?  Good one!
> Now if we only knew what kind of critter Brad is building - maybe a sea serpent!



I'm totally lost on Brad's. I don't even have a guess.


----------



## wvdawg

Oh well - tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> He's been tuning up the old car huh?  Good one!
> Now if we only knew what kind of critter Brad is building - maybe a sea serpent!



Actually he's building up a Jeep Wrangler for rock crawlin' & I think this goes on it


----------



## BradMyers

*I love rock crawlers.*

Ok here's a little more with a new question. What part of the critter?


----------



## bigkga69

a chicken foot


----------



## bigkga69

alligator foot


----------



## bigkga69

I know...its one of Huntin_Dobbs little toes!!    oOoO  I'm gonna be in trouble for that comment!!


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> I know...its one of Huntin_Dobbs little toes!!    oOoO  I'm gonna be in trouble for that comment!!


Lil toe is correct, actually big toe but close enough. Man you don't know what kind of hole you just dug yourself. Wait til the critter is figured out, I gotta feeling it's going to be Game On. I have the next pic at home to post later.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Lil toe is correct, actually big toe but close enough. Man you don't know what kind of hole you just dug yourself. Wait til the critter is figured out, I gotta feeling it's going to be Game On. I have the next pic at home to post later.



It's an ape of some sort...


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> It's an ape of some sort...


You my friend better get a lot more accurate than that. Might even require the Latin name from you.


----------



## bigkga69

Hey Brad, are you coming here for the drag boat races?  You know I live right off the Savannah River!!


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> Hey Brad, are you coming here for the drag boat races?  You know I live right off the Savannah River!!


Sure am, this will be year 12 and I'm as stoked as ever. Normally I'll make a few races a year, but hadn't been able to do so lately so Augusta is my reunion race for the season. Y'all coming? I'll be staying on the SC side of Beech Island right along the river at Sandbar Ferry. I'm loading up the rods for cats, bream & lineside too.

Next clue for the Critter Build....


----------



## bigkga69

is it a georgia native animal?


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> is it a georgia native animal?


No, but it was for a month.


----------



## bigkga69

porcupine toe


----------



## huntin_dobbs

bigkga69 said:


> I know...its one of Huntin_Dobbs little toes!!    oOoO  I'm gonna be in trouble for that comment!!



hmmm... probably so butthead!


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> porcupine toe


Good guess but not quite. Are y'all gonna come down to the track any? Also my friend is trying to catch some stripes on the river from the race site down a couple of miles. How's the lineside action along that strech of the river?


----------



## bigkga69

the best striper fishing in that zone is below the lock and dam at Bush Field, fish early before the sun hits the water with topwater or off the lock and dam with a big bucktail or a live gizzard shad or herring, fish the current breaks, riprap, sandbars, stuff like that!!


----------



## BradMyers

Thats what the old timer told me at the L&D store, my bud seems convinced that the are above it too. I just have a feeling they are few and far between. Any more guesses?


----------



## bigkga69

a marmot?


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> a marmot?


No but you getting closer. The comments have all kind of clues that I left. What happend to Crickett? She's been quite.


----------



## bigkga69

capuchin monkey


----------



## goob

tazmanian devil/devil.


----------



## Crickett

BradMyers said:


> No but you getting closer. The comments have all kind of clues that I left. What happend to Crickett? She's been quite.



I was gone all day yesterday & I don't have any guesses as to what kinda critter you are building.


----------



## Browtine

Lemur? Or Lemures in Latin?


----------



## BradMyers

*We have a winner*



bigkga69 said:


> capuchin monkey


Due to the economy Clear Channel brought in this guy to run the management team, but it turned out he was too smart & over qualified so they sent him down to train under me as my new replacement. Unlike me he doesn’t have a face for radio so he has moved on to TV. 

That’s really Wilson, a Tufted Capuchin monkey. He paid me a visit one day and filled in as the co-host, it was a real hoot when he started crooning the ladies. Wilson has be in Indiana Jones, Dr Doolittle & Midnight at the Museum, plus had many other parts on the big screen as well as television. Dang monkey made more money in show biz than me working for CC radio.


----------



## Smokey

Clear Channel huh


----------



## bigkga69

so do I win an Autographed Lex and Terry piece of memorabilia????


----------



## BradMyers

bigkga69 said:


> so do I win an Autographed Lex and Terry piece of memorabilia????


I might have a Rick & Bubba T left. If not you'll have to settle for a Magic 98.1 T, but you won't want me inking it up. Since I'm heading that way tomorrow I'll throw one in the Buick. By the way Nice job on the Capuchin id. That lil joker will be back here in Newnan in Oct. and I'm stocking up on


----------



## Crickett

bigkga69 said:


> capuchin monkey



Way to go. I never would've guessed that.


----------



## bigkga69

thank you!!  I'll be here all day!!


----------



## wvdawg

good one Brad - looks like he was right at home "on the controls"


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Way to go. I never would've guessed that.



Me neither... and I sure could've used a new t-shirt...


----------



## Mel

I wanted to do one, but thought it wouldn't be fair unless you were familiar with this particular piece of equipment.  But after that monkey toe, I don't think this will be so tough.

I have another one after this, too.


----------



## Smokey

Mel said:


> I wanted to do one, but thought it wouldn't be fair unless you were familiar with this particular piece of equipment.  But after that monkey toe, I don't think this will be so tough.
> 
> I have another one after this, too.



Part of harness for wagon/buggy pulling.  Like maybe some kind of trace.


----------



## Mel

Should have known you'd get it.   It's actually the ring on the hames that the lines [reins] go through.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Alright this is probably too easy but here goes...


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright this is probably too easy but here goes...



Lighthouse?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

you are correct yet again, i gotta find some tougher shots!!


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> you are correct yet again, i gotta find some tougher shots!!



Cool. Where's my t-shirt?


----------



## Crickett

Ok maybe this one will be a little tougher for y'all.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I'll guess a gate latch?


----------



## goob

is it some kind of metal scroll work on a fence/gate?


----------



## Crickett

huntin_dobbs said:


> I'll guess a gate latch?




Yep. 

I guess that one wasn't as tough as I had hoped it'd be.


----------



## Browtine

Ok, here's another one... Probably an easy one.


----------



## Browtine

Nobody wants to play wit me...


----------



## farmasis

a hairy green tongue?


----------



## Browtine

farmasis said:


> a hairy green tongue?



Nope.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Ok, here's another one... Probably an easy one.



Cactus?


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Cactus?



Nope.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I dunno, looks like a fuzz ball


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> I dunno, looks like a fuzz ball



Nope, not a fuzz ball.


----------



## Crickett

It's some part of a plant I just don't know what kind.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> It's some part of a plant I just don't know what kind.



Got the plant part right. I'll give you this. You eat it. Not a decorative plant.


----------



## rebelyeler

watermelon


----------



## Browtine

rebelyeler said:


> watermelon



 Good eye! In fact, it's a baby watermelon. Saw these in my garden last year and snapped a few with a quarter for size reference. The crop I used for the game is from the first pic right where the stem meets the tiny melon.


----------



## Crickett

rebelyeler said:


> watermelon



Good guess.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I thought the background looked like a watermelon but couldnt connect the fuzzy! Good job on that one!


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> I thought the background looked like a watermelon but couldnt connect the fuzzy! Good job on that one!



I figured the background would give it away quickly. Didn't think about the "fuzz" throwing folks off.


----------



## Smokey

I was AWOL there for a while.  I see that this thread is still stomping the mud out my once most viewed thread

What is it?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Q-tip?


----------



## Smokey

_BuckMaster_ said:


> a roll of gauze?





NCHillbilly said:


> Q-tip?



Nope and Nope


----------



## bigkga69

a nasty stinkin spider thingy....


----------



## Smokey

bigkga69 said:


> a nasty stinkin spider thingy....



Man I hate those things!! 
Keep guessing.


----------



## bigkga69

a cotton blossom


----------



## Smokey

bigkga69 said:


> a cotton blossom



No sir.


----------



## bigkga69

bubble wrap


----------



## Smokey

bigkga69 said:


> bubble wrap





Nope


----------



## bigkga69

a fiber wadding for a blackpowder pistol


----------



## Smokey

bigkga69 said:


> a fiber wadding for a blackpowder pistol



Not even close.


----------



## Beanie24

lunch for a spider neatly wrapped?


----------



## Smokey

Beanie24 said:


> lunch for a spider neatly wrapped?



No ma'am


----------



## Crickett

silk Cocoon?


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> silk Cocoon?



You just guessed wrong to add to your thread count.
Just rub it in why don't ya!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

cotton candy ????


----------



## Browtine

Horse eggs?


----------



## quinn

The end of a rope.


----------



## Beanie24

cotton ball


----------



## Smokey

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> cotton candy ????





Browtine said:


> Horse eggs?





quinn said:


> The end of a rope.





Beanie24 said:


> cotton ball



No, Nope, Nada, Not


----------



## bigkga69

its time for a hint....


----------



## bigkga69

pillow stuffing?


----------



## Browtine

Part of a wasp nest?


----------



## rebelyeler

silk worm cocoon


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Part of a wasp nest?



We have a winner.


----------



## Browtine

Now, where's my t-shirt?


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Now, where's my t-shirt?



Congrats.....here's your prize.


----------



## bigkga69

well I would have never thought that, you cant use that crazy zoom lens you've got!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Smokey said:


> Congrats.....here's your prize.



Man that is SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!! I got to get better at this game I want one of those


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Congrats.....here's your prize.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Seein Smokey's given out t-shirt let's try this


----------



## Browtine

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Seein Smokey's given out t-shirt let's try this



Yellow Jacket wing!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Browtine said:


> Yellow Jacket wing!



Close enough it the antena

Now see Smokey for your shirt  might be like tryin to get blood out of turnip but hey ya can try


----------



## Crickett

Here's a new one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Window crank stud missing the handle?


----------



## Browtine

Wow. I ain't even got a guess on that one Crickett.


----------



## Crickett

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Window crank stud missing the handle?



Nope



Browtine said:


> Wow. I ain't even got a guess on that one Crickett.



Finally. I bet nobody gets this one w/ out any clues.


----------



## Browtine

Looking at it again... for some reason I want to say it's a metal cleat on the bottom of a golf shoe...


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Looking at it again... for some reason I want to say it's a metal cleat on the bottom of a golf shoe...



Lol.... Nope not even close.


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> Here's a new one.



Is it what holds the spoke on a motorcycle rim?


----------



## goob

Its a tuning peg on a stringed instrument, as in a guitar, mandolin, or even some pianos. Final answer, thanks.


----------



## Crickett

Smokey said:


> Is it what holds the spoke on a motorcycle rim?



Nope



goob said:


> Its a tuning peg on a stringed instrument, as in a guitar, mandolin, or even some pianos. Final answer, thanks.



Yay!!! We have a winner. It's the tuning peg on my piano.


----------



## goob

*yup*

WHATCHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! 


thank you, thank you, and thank you, be herrrrrrrr   all nite!

That was a good one,I almost didnt guess and then I saw the strings..


----------



## Browtine

That explains why I had no idea what it was. I'm about as musical as a plane crash.


----------



## goob

Browtine said:


> That explains why I had no idea what it was. I'm about as musical as a plane crash.


    aint never heard it put that way!


----------



## BradMyers

I'm back from the Dragboat Races, so here is my next contribution.  This needs 2 specifics, but I think it will be easy.


----------



## goob

looks kinda like a giraffe bikini on some sunburnt skin lol.


----------



## BradMyers

goob said:


> looks kinda like a giraffe bikini on some sunburnt skin lol.


 Nope.


----------



## goob

okie dokie looks like your arm on a background.


----------



## Browtine

'Nuther tough one. I ain't got a clue. Moldy cheese?


----------



## Lee Woodie

Showering the sand off your leg


----------



## Browtine

Leopard/Cheetah fliets? Wait, are leopards/cheetah's pink meat?


----------



## Browtine

Or a pic of your leg as you ride a giraffe?


----------



## BradMyers

Getting Red Hot! 2 correct guesses, just not together. 2 specifics needed in one answer. Y'all got a combo effort going now.


----------



## Lee Woodie

showering the sand off of your arm


----------



## goob

The edge of your arm on top of a seat cover maybe? Some kind of fabric/cloth?


----------



## BradMyers

goob said:


> The edge of your arm on top of a seat cover maybe? Some kind of fabric/cloth?



Yep got 1. Wrong on the other.


----------



## Lee Woodie

leaning on a giraffe with your arm


----------



## BradMyers

NWCO said:


> leaning on a giraffe with your arm


Lol, my son said the same thing. No long neck there.


----------



## Browtine

Your arm on a cheetah or leopard?


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> Your arm on a cheetah or leopard?


Roll the dice & take your pick, almost there.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Roll the dice & take your pick, almost there.



Your arm on a Leopard.


----------



## BradMyers

*Booyaah*



Browtine said:


> Your arm on a Leopard.



Great job, I've missed this. Yep after the Wilson take over coup, he decided he was too good to run his own board so he sent in this new board-op intern while I was doing the Trading Post, radio show. Kinda barnstormed me by suprise. BTW it's a year later and your more than welcome to get you some fillets this year when she comes to town. I'll hold your camera for you while you get some cuts.


----------



## Browtine

Now that's cool!!!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> BTW it's a year later and your more than welcome to get you some fillets this year when she comes to town. I'll hold your camera for you while you get some cuts.



I wonder is leopards good eatin'?


----------



## BradMyers

Thought you would like it. Coming back for 2 weeks in Oct. for the Coweta County fair. Wanna go back stage?


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> I wonder is leopards good eatin'?


I would guess if you hungry & man enough. Gotta go Tarzan style.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> Thought you would like it. Coming back for 2 weeks in Oct. for the Coweta County fair. Wanna go back stage?



Now that would be cool!


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> I would guess if you hungry & man enough. Gotta go Tarzan style.



It was probably hard to handle a year ago. I'm pretty sure I'd be the only one to get cut up.


----------



## BradMyers

Browtine said:


> It was probably hard to handle a year ago. I'm pretty sure I'd be the only one to get cut up.


 That's what I'm thinking. 

If ya can bring you're lil one & come on to get some up-close with the critters. It's early to mid Oct. this year.


----------



## Browtine

BradMyers said:


> That's what I'm thinking.
> 
> If ya can bring you're lil one & come on to get some up-close with the critters. It's early to mid Oct. this year.



If you'll let me know when it rolls around via PM with the dates I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Crickett

Way to go Browtine. I didn't have any clue on this one. As usual I stink at this game.


----------



## Browtine

Another one...


----------



## wvdawg

cotton


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> cotton



Nossir.


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> cotton



That's what I thought too.



Browtine said:


> Nossir.



Part of a flower?


----------



## Seth carter

Browtine said:


> Ok, new one. Actually two... I'm posting the whole frame of one and would almost bet nobody gets it. I don't have a full shot of what it's a part, so I'll just have to tell you if you get it right. And this is not an unwinnable bet.
> 
> The other one might be easy...



a planter


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of a flower?



No ma'am.


----------



## Browtine

Seth carter said:


> a planter



Someone already guessed that one. It was part of a train car suspension.


----------



## Crickett

Ok Can we see more of the picture? It's so small I can't make anything out.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Ok Can we see more of the picture? It's so small I can make anything out.



Same general crop at a larger size. This should make this one easy.


----------



## Crickett

Snake Skin


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Snake Skin



No ma'am... It is a skin of sorts though.


----------



## Smokey

Onion skin


----------



## Browtine

Smokey said:


> Onion skin



Winner! 

I was cleaning up after making a fresh homegrown mater and onion sammich and liked the way the light was coming through the window on it and the white cutting board. Couldn't resist a shot! The sammich was good, too!


----------



## Smokey

Browtine said:


> Winner!
> 
> I was cleaning up after making a fresh homegrown mater and onion sammich and liked the way the light was coming through the window on it and the white cutting board. Couldn't resist a shot! The sammich was good, too!



Yay for me!!!
Mater sammich...best part of summer.
I'll try and put a "what is it" on here tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett

Way to go Smokey.


----------



## Mel

Ok, here's one for ya'll to work on today...


----------



## Crickett

Mel said:


> Ok, here's one for ya'll to work on today...




Feathers


----------



## Mel

Nope.


----------



## Browtine

I'm totally stumped... It almost looks like a snake skin, but then again it doesn't...


----------



## Crickett

Kinda almost looks like slices of sandwich meat.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Kinda almost looks like slices of sandwich meat.



Now that you mention that... it does look like the edges of sliced ham.


----------



## Ducks4Me

Is it sardines? LOL


----------



## Browtine

Not to take away from Mel's, but since we've been known to run a couple at a time... here's another one. This one will probably be tough... Maybe not though. I gave more of a crop than I usually do to try and keep it from being too hard... Still, it's an abstract enough crop that it probably ain't obvious what it is... 

And I won't hold ya'll to being exactly specific. This'un will be judged like gubmint work.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Not to take away from Mel's, but since we've been known to run a couple at a time... here's another one. This one will probably be tough... Maybe not though. I gave more of a crop than I usually do to try and keep it from being too hard... Still, it's an abstract enough crop that it probably ain't obvious what it is...
> 
> And I won't hold ya'll to being exactly specific. This'un will be judged like gubmint work.




Looks like baby girl spilled her cereal this morning. LOL


----------



## Crickett

Ducks4Me said:


> Is it sardines? LOL


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Looks like baby girl spilled her cereal this morning. LOL



I figured that would be a guess (milk), but no ma'am.


----------



## Mel

Browtine said:


> And I won't hold ya'll to being exactly specific. This'un will be judged like gubmint work.


That looks like 'mater sammich juice on a white plate with a crumpled up paper towel.  



I'll give some hints, because until my friend gave me one, I'd never seen anything like it.  And its the coolest thing I've ever seen and I couldn't believe how heavy the thing is.

It's a nature thing.  I wanna say where it came from, or off of, but it might give away too much.  But it'll be found outside.


----------



## Ducks4Me

Is it part of a tree? A palm tree?


----------



## Browtine

Mel said:


> That looks like 'mater sammich juice on a white plate with a crumpled up paper towel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give some hints, because until my friend gave me one, I'd never seen anything like it.  And its the coolest thing I've ever seen and I couldn't believe how heavy the thing is.
> 
> It's a nature thing.  I wanna say where it came from, or off of, but it might give away too much.  But it'll be found outside.



We have a winner... and I sort of thought you'd be the one to get this one. And that's about as specific as it could get without some visual clue to the cuke and onion! 

It's what's left of my dinner... a mater, cucumber, and onion sammich, all thick sliced, and home grown by my Pop... and slathered in Blue Plate mayo with salt and pepper on Sunbeam white bread... wooooooo!!!! Make's me wanna slap somebody!!!  And it's where any mater sammich "leftovers" should be found, if it ain't just held in a folded up paper towel in yer hand... on a styrofoam plate! 

I'm tellin' ya'll, sammiches simply don't get no better than this one was! I had mater juice and mayo up to my wrists! If a mater sammich don't drip, it ain't worth eatin'!  I wish I had taken a shot before I ate it, but some of ya'll would have probably hunted me down and killed me for teasing like that!


----------



## Mel

Ducks4Me said:


> Is it part of a tree? A palm tree?



Close, it grows on a tree.  Not a palm.






Browtine said:


> We have a winner... and I sort of thought you'd be the one to get this one.


----------



## Browtine

Mel said:


> Close, it grows on a tree.  Not a palm.



Some sort of pine cone?


----------



## Mel

Browtine said:


> Some sort of pine cone?


Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner.  

It came off a Lebanon Cedar.  Friend of mine works for a tree cutting service and he picked up a couple.  HEAVY, good gracious I ain't ever held a pine cone this heavy.  I would have hated to have had a pine cone fight with this little joker.

I didn't think it was gonna open up since it was off the tree, but it's slowly started to open.  The 'leaves' of the cone are paper thin.  It's pretty unique.

Here's the pic I took the crop from.  I'll take pics of it as it progresses and post them in it's own thread later.


----------



## Browtine

Mel said:


> Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner.
> 
> It came off a Lebanon Cedar.  Friend of mine works for a tree cutting service and he picked up a couple.  HEAVY, good gracious I ain't ever held a pine cone this heavy.  I would have hated to have had a pine cone fight with this little joker.
> 
> I didn't think it was gonna open up since it was off the tree, but it's slowly started to open.  The 'leaves' of the cone are paper thin.  It's pretty unique.
> 
> Here's the pic I took the crop from.  I'll take pics of it as it progresses and post them in it's own thread later.



Cool! Ain't never seen one of those before!


----------



## Crickett

Way to go Browtine.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Alright I got one, should be easy...


----------



## quinn

Cookie Monster fell into the icing bowl?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Haha nope!


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright I got one, should be easy...



I have no idea...


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Wahoo! Finally stumped yall!! Heres a clue, its in water outdoors...


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Wahoo! Finally stumped yall!! Heres a clue, its in water outdoors...



It's what the "mob" done to Elmo after this? Buried him in sand under water?


----------



## Crickett

Frog eggs?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I gave too good a hint!!! Good call Crickett!!


----------



## Crickett

huntin_dobbs said:


> I gave too good a hint!!! Good call Crickett!!



That was my guess before I read the clue.


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> That was my guess before I read the clue.



Good job, Crickett! Been too long since I played in the water I guess. I never even thought frog eggs.


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Good job, Crickett! Been too long since I played in the water I guess. I never even thought frog eggs.




I use to play in a small pond in the woods behind my house when I was a kid. I remembered what they look like.


----------



## Smokey

Here's a new kind of look for the what is it thread.


----------



## quinn

Poo on a stack of fence posts?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

:





quinn said:


> Poo on a stack of fence posts?



Man I hope not cause I hoped to meet Smokey someday and if that's what it is that means he had to shape it and that means I won't be shakin his hand  

But I do believe you are right about the stack of posts


----------



## Smokey

quinn said:


> Poo on a stack of fence posts?



Not poo....but it is sitting on a cedar log.


----------



## quinn

A hollered out tree


----------



## wvdawg

a melted water bottle?


----------



## Crickett

I don't even have a guess for that one Smokey.


----------



## Smokey

quinn said:


> A hollered out tree


Nope


wvdawg said:


> a melted water bottle?


Nope


Crickett said:


> I don't even have a guess for that one Smokey.


Oh come on now it's not that hard.


----------



## Crickett

It almost looks like one of those rocks that's cut open &  has all of those gems inside it.


----------



## Smokey

Crickett said:


> It almost looks like one of those rocks that's cut open &  has all of those gems inside it.



No Ma'am


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

BIG drop of water ??????


----------



## Smokey

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> BIG drop of water ??????



No sir.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Smoke???


----------



## Smokey

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Smoke???



Nope not smoke.


----------



## Beanie24

Some type of hopper on a hollow log??


----------



## Smokey

Beanie24 said:


> Some type of hopper on a hollow log??



Nope


----------



## wvdawg

a gourd?


----------



## Beanie24

a female cardinal on a log?


----------



## Smokey

wvdawg said:


> a gourd?






Yep, a gourd it is.  I'm at work so I can't post the original picture of it before I distorted it...a little.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Smokey said:


> Yep, a gourd it is.  I'm at work so I can't post the original picture of it before I distorted it...a little.



I knew you and photoshop had been at it again you sneak


----------



## Crickett

Good job wvdawg.


----------



## Smokey

Heres the original gourd


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Dang Smokey thats just not fair!!! Cool effect tho! I got another easy one.....


----------



## Smokey

Looks like some kind of baked goody like maybe an un-iced cake


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Smokey said:


> Looks like some kind of baked goody like maybe an un-iced cake



Nope...


----------



## quinn

A hamburger?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Not a hamburger...


----------



## bigkga69

your toe-nails!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

bigkga69 said:


> your toe-nails!!!



Maybe yours


----------



## Lee Woodie

corn bread


----------



## quinn

Yer left buttocks after falling asleep in the tanning bed.


----------



## Beanie24

A cookie?


----------



## BradMyers

Bread crust?


----------



## Crickett

huntin_dobbs said:


> Dang Smokey thats just not fair!!! Cool effect tho! I got another easy one.....


----------



## Alicyn

Bread with jelly


----------



## Browtine

huntin_dobbs said:


> Dang Smokey thats just not fair!!! Cool effect tho! I got another easy one.....



Cornbread?


----------



## cornpile

Baked clay pipe or pottery


----------



## wvdawg

Sausage frying in grease?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

quinn said:


> Yer left buttocks after falling asleep in the tanning bed.



Ha!! NO!!! 

Here's a little different angle...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Browtine

Apricot? Nah... They're smoother, I think.


----------



## wvdawg

*Quick - everybody hit the dirt!  It's a cherry bomb with a short fuse!B]***


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> *Quick - everybody hit the dirt!  It's a cherry bomb with a short fuse!B]***


*

*


----------



## huntin_dobbs

nope!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> *Quick - everybody hit the dirt!  It's a cherry bomb with a short fuse!B]***


*






Hey HD is it some kinda fruit?*


----------



## bigkga69

its a sycamore ball!!!


----------



## wvdawg

*Ok - how bout . . .*

this one?


----------



## goob

that's a paintin' or drawin' of a revolver.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Yall are close enough, its a buckeye


----------



## wvdawg

goob said:


> that's a paintin' or drawin' of a revolver.



Nope.


----------



## bigkga69

wvdawg said:


> this one?



thats a cooker made to look like a Smith and Wesson!!!!


----------



## goob

wvdawg said:


> Nope.



Well lookin at the pic it dont look "real" so what could it be?
looks like a pistol to me?


----------



## wvdawg

That didn't last very long!
Way to go BigK!


----------



## Crickett

Now that is awesome!!! 


Way to go BigK! I was going to say pistol but I never would've guessed it was a cooker.


----------



## bigkga69

I've seen the picture before and recognized it!!!  I win the Major Award!!


----------



## Browtine

Yeah, I've seen that cooker before. I want one!!!


----------



## wvdawg

That's one I got in an email - figured somebody else had seen it too!


----------

